# 8 eggs?!?!



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all,
One of my pairs has laid 8 eggs. They have done clutches of 4 before, but never this many! I know for sure one is infertile, so that brings it down to 7.

Anyway, 5 of the eggs have hatched so far. The parents are busy around the clock feeding their little fuzzy nuggets and I'm busy keeping the parents well fed and healthy.

I have another pair who laid 3 eggs and none of them are fertile. I know they're good parents because they have laid before and done excellent. 

My question: Since 7 is a ton of babies to try to keep up with, I moved 3 eggs to the other pair's cage and removed their sterile ones. They're still sitting on them, and looking after them, but do you think they will be successful parents and raise the chicks? Did I make the right decision for the chick's benefit, or did I screw this up. Thanks for your input! I'm so nervous, and I've lost chicks before so this fostering thing is my new solution .... if it works out.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't have experience with fostering eggs to another pair but what you have done seems like the best choice for all the parents and chicks. I think The foster parents would have shown signs of rejection fairly quickly if that was going to happen.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

If they are taking care of the eggs, they will likely take care of the chicks. I have a pair that never lays fertile eggs. I always feel better about setting up a first time pair when they have eggs, because I know I have someone else that will take care of the chicks if something goes wrong. 

I think separating out some of the eggs was a good idea. 7 is a lot of chicks for 2 birds to raise.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance! I feel tons better now. The foster eggs are developing well and I anticipate them hatching within a week.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Should be fine but just in case they are rejected after hatching you should probably read up on hand rearing and be prepared for that possibility should it become necessary. They probably won't be rejected due to that reason but that's not to say it doesn't happen sometimes regardless of if they're foster parents or not.


----------

